# Dementia w/ Increased Agitation



## klbrown1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there a code for Dementia *NOS *w/ increased agitation or behavioral disturbances?  I see that 294.1 has 5th digits for this type of instance, but 294.1 is for Dementia in conditions classified elsewhere, and I need Dementia *NOS* (294.8).  

What code would you add to 294.8 to indiciate increased agitation or increased behavioral disturbances (yelling, combative)? Or is a different code altogether more appropriate?

Thx,

KLB, CPC


----------



## JulesofColorado (Nov 7, 2010)

You would code it:

307.9 other/unspecified nonpsychotic special symptoms or syndromes
294.8 Persistent mental disorders due to conditions classified elsewhere


----------

